# Fish pics



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Nice shot's.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Nice pictures!

I can't get a fish to stay put for a split second. You must have them well-trained!


----------



## zeek21 (Mar 13, 2009)

Some more shots of whats swimming around in my planted tanks


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Heh. We have mostly the same fish, it would seem. 

Nice shots! Good and crisp, if a little dark.


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice pics man!

What kind of camera do you use? I'm just getting into photography, do you recommend anything good to start with?


----------



## zeek21 (Mar 13, 2009)

Thank you for the comments.I used a Nikon d 60 with a sigma 105 mm macro lens. Mostly it was just a lot of patience and waiting for the best shot.For every decent picture there are at least 5 deleted to as many as several dozen shots deleted.
Some of the shots may appear a bit dark due to me not photo.shopping them.

Bump: A few more shots of fish that I have or have recently owned


----------



## Culprit (Nov 6, 2012)

nice ram & pix !


----------



## Tylermn93 (May 25, 2013)

Man those colors look amazing. Is that a harlequin rasbora? I never realized they had a tiny splash of purple/blue. The eye of that discus is also really cool


----------



## zeek21 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes that is a harl.rasbora I believe,that was the one fish that wasn't mine. I take a lot of pictures for the club I belong to [North Jersey Aquarium Society] and that one belonged to someone else


----------



## EndlerGame (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice pictures, especially for such quick little fish! I like your rams, how many do you have? Those electric blue rams are just too expensive around me, at over $20 each.

I love harlequin rasboras, one of my favorite schooling fish. They grow way bigger than the tiny little fish I usually see at the store, and as they grow they really color up a lot. I have a 55 gal featuring cardinals, harlequins, and pearl gouramis...in my opinion, the perfect combination of fish for a planted community display tank...


----------



## zeek21 (Mar 13, 2009)

Rams are very expensive here as well but I got a deal at a club meeting. I was thinking of putting some pearls in my large planted tank but with with rainbows instead.
Here are a few not so great shots of some pearls


----------



## Booswalia (Nov 29, 2003)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Anders247 (Oct 16, 2014)

I love that ram, pearl, and rainbow!


----------



## zeek21 (Mar 13, 2009)

*New fish pics*

Just trying to see if I can get some better shots

Bump: Nice shot of a fish I don't own personally


----------



## zeek21 (Mar 13, 2009)

Aquarium and pond flower


----------

